# UK Driver's Licence - alternatives to waiting 185



## tomas3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all

I've just moved to the UK and need to get a car ASAP. 

Insurance quotes on on my Australian licence are phenomenally high, but I can't wait the 185 days to exchange my licence for a UK one. 

Does anyone know if I can just pop into the DVLA and apply for a provisional licence, and then take the theory and practical tests? Is there anything stopping me?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you will be committing an offence by trying to obtain provisional licence before you've been in UK for 6 months. There are insurers and intermediaries that offer competitive quotes for non-UK licence holders, such as Direct Line, Aviva, Swinton and esp https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/foreign-ncb/.


----------



## tomas3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I'll steer clear of that one then 

Thanks Joppa! Infinitely helpful, as always. 

Tom


----------



## tomas3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No, you will be committing an offence by trying to obtain provisional licence before you've been in UK for 6 months. There are insurers and intermediaries that offer competitive quotes for non-UK licence holders, such as Direct Line, Aviva, Swinton and esp https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/foreign-ncb/.


What about a British citizen who has just moved back from 5 years overseas? Would they have to wait 185 days too to be "normally resident"? 

This is from the application: 
Are you eligible?

​Residency and Disqualifications

​You can only get a GB driving licence if you are normally resident in Great Britain. To be normally resident you must usually live in Great Britain for 185 days in each calendar year.

​Applicants who are not UK citizens or nationals of another EU or EEA country will not be considered normally resident if they:

​do not have leave to remain in the UK, or are in the country on a temporary basis without leave to remain either while awaiting a decision to stay in the UK or following a decision refusing such an application.​[/INDENT]

Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

tomas3 said:


> What about a British citizen who has just moved back from 5 years overseas? Would they have to wait 185 days too to be "normally resident"?
> 
> This is from the application:
> Are you eligible?
> ...


If you're a UK Citizen, you're automatically considered "Resident," regardless of whether you've been away for 5 days or 5 years... the guidance has qualified UKC as being resident.


----------



## lownslow (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm from Australia, but lived in the UK going back about 8 years. At the time I surrendered my Australian licence to get a UK one (I had been there well over 6 months at the time). 

So now I'm about to head back... will I have to wait 6 months again, or could I potentially get it right away given that I've held a UK licence previously?


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, sorry to butt in, but I read this and worried a little.

I'm British, living in Greece with Greek husband. Next month we are coming to UK on a big job hunt and trying to sort out paper work. My sister and her ( also Greek ) husband moved to Uk a few years ago and their car insurance is ridiculous. He said it was because of his Greek driving licence.

I thought the problem was the old fashioned licence, so my husband went to get a modern EU one. i thought this would also help as ID. 

Was this a waste? will he still need a uk licence or is it ok as European?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Many but not all insurance companies raise the premium for holders of non-UK EU licence and/or don't honour NCB earned outside UK. You just have to shop around for the best deal. Companies to try include Direct Line, Aviva, Swinton, Adrian Flux https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/foreign-ncb/ and Keith Michaels https://www.keithmichaels.co.uk/specialist-car-insurance/expat-car-insurance/foreign-ncb/.
Getting UK licence is probably the best long-term solution, as you will then have the complete insurance market open to you.


----------

